

Ask HN: Events in San Francisco in October? - bemmu

Any suggestions on an effective way to search for hacker events would be appreciated too. I know there is some web 2.0 summit/expo, but I'm not paying $4000 for a ticket!
======
bradlane
there's always the computer history museum in mountain view, if you're just in
the area for a few days.

also, when i was there, i found a lot of the typical "touristy" things fun and
interesting - fisherman's wharf, street car stuff, Alcatraz, Golden
Gate....even just walking through Chinatown.

hell, if the weather's nice while you're there, rent a car and drive down the
PCH - one of the most beautiful drives in the entire country. there's more to
life than computers :)

------
icey
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=san+francisco+developer+events+october+...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=san+francisco+developer+events+october+2009)

~~~
bemmu
Thanks, I did try Googling, but I didn't really like the results. A good event
I know of is not on the first two pages, and a lot of the results seem not
very relevant (for example an event that takes place in Mumbai in October). I
thought there would be some de facto site where people go to discover events,
and was hoping someone would point me to it.

~~~
menloparkbum
It's too early to search for anything besides large expo sized events. Smaller
events are often only announced a month or even a week before they occur.

